
Wormy Beer and Wet Nursing in the Roman Empire - diodorus
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/6483
======
frandroid
A friend of mine reported that her breast milk production was greatly
increased by alcohol consumption. Other mothers I know have not found alcohol
to have this effect on them. YGMV.

~~~
gweinberg
My what may vary?

~~~
tillinghast
Galactagogues, presumably.

~~~
frandroid
You, dear person, win the internet today.

------
contingencies
"... in Roman Egypt (from endemic tradition)" would be a better title.

